# 6 KỸ NĂNG HỌC BƠI TẠI NHÀ



## vtkong (14/9/20)

Cho dù con bạn đã học bơi hay chưa, có rất nhiều cách thú vị để bạn có thể giúp con bạn thực hành các kỹ năng bơi lội quan trọng ngay tại sân sau của chính bạn.

1. Thực hành thoát khỏi bể bơi

Theo thời gian, con bạn sẽ học cách ra vào hồ bơi tại nhà của bạn một cách nhanh chóng và dễ dàng. Nhưng bạn muốn đảm bảo rằng họ có thể thực hiện cùng một kỹ năng khi đến các hồ bơi khác. Khuyến khích con bạn tập ra khỏi hồ bơi theo nhiều cách khác nhau và các khu vực khác nhau — ví dụ: kéo mình ra một bên bằng cách sử dụng cánh tay hoặc đung đưa một chân trên mặt đất. Với những đứa trẻ lớn hơn, bạn có thể thực hiện một trò chơi: định kỳ hét lên “cá ra khỏi nước!” và yêu cầu con bạn ra khỏi hồ bơi từ bất cứ đâu để xem ai là con cá nhanh nhất.
User nguyendunga5 - QuoraTravel

https://mail.34782.ru/user/nguyendunga5/

http://board4me.com/user/profile/124259

nguyendunga5

nguyendunga5 » SunDayNews

http://uaeartnews.com/new/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=26139

http://www.buyselltrademyanmar.com/user/profile/272147

http://rust.freelan.biz/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga5

https://lookbook.nu/user/7872382-Nguy-n

https://genius.com/nguyendunga5

http://mpempt.cea.unc.edu.ar/forums...ncias-experiencia-con-alumnos-de-informatica/

http://galerie.ghf-ev.org/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga5

https://www.pinterest.com/benjaminbuchanan08kyxsqe/

https://www.princeclassified.com/user/profile/92925

http://patslondon.co.uk/author/nguyendunga5

https://www.adpost4u.com/user/profile/111484

http://e-kafstires.gr/kafstires/the...ption=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=51136

https://www.vocabulary.com/profiles/B1W9DPTWD5CEA6

http://ww2.telechat.info/author/nguyendunga5/

http://www.sicipiscine.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=450052

https://www.treasury.gov/cgi-bin/re...Wf9NvuEG6CLSyM6z_VSbiUU6JZVhKOQ40aqg-Ux4/edit

http://pandora.nla.gov.au/external....Wf9NvuEG6CLSyM6z_VSbiUU6JZVhKOQ40aqg-Ux4/edit

http://www.quickregister.us/classifieds/user/profile/130945

https://c4classifieds.com/uae/author/nguyendunga5/

http://www.laboratoriodellessere.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=473989

https://vuf.minagricultura.gov.co/Lists/Informacin Servicios Web/DispForm.aspx?ID=12539

https://gorod-lugansk.com/user/nguyendunga5/

http://yed.yworks.com/support/qa/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga5

https://www.vox.com/users/benjaminbuch

http://millenniumtechnology.in/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=3025276

2. Back Floating

Đây là một trong những kỹ năng quan trọng nhất mà trẻ có thể học bơi. Bơi lội trở nên khó khăn khi bạn cảm thấy mệt mỏi. Cho trẻ tập nổi trên lưng và sử dụng chuyển động cánh tay dễ dàng để đi từ giữa hồ bơi sang một bên.

3. Học cách đá

Có một lý do tại sao các huấn luyện viên bơi lội chuyên nghiệp bắt đầu với việc đá. Trẻ em có xu hướng tự nhiên là uốn cong đầu gối khi đá. Nhưng khi bơi, điều quan trọng là phải giữ cho chân thẳng và các ngón chân hướng về phía trước. Cho trẻ luyện kỹ năng đá tốt bằng cách thả nổi trên bụng (bạn có thể dùng tay đỡ trẻ) và tập đá thẳng chân. Bạn thậm chí có thể làm điều này ngoài hồ bơi, đặt trên mặt đất hoặc thậm chí trong phòng khách của bạn.

4. Giữ hơi thở dưới nước

Để trẻ trở thành những vận động viên bơi lội năng động, chúng cần học cách nín thở dưới nước mà không cho nước vào. Với những đứa trẻ hay lo lắng, bạn có thể thực hành động tác này trước khi ra khỏi nước. Yêu cầu họ nín thở trong vài giây và dần dần làm việc theo cách của bạn. Khi họ cảm thấy thoải mái, bạn có thể lặp lại điều này dưới nước. Và khi chúng cảm thấy thoải mái hơn, bạn có thể kết hợp các trò chơi như để chúng lặn tìm đồ chơi ở bể bơi.
http://blakesector.scumvv.ca/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

http://wiki.sirrus.com.br/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

https://yogicentral.science/wiki/Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

http://schmelkes.com/wiki/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

https://imoodle.win/wiki/Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

http://www.orenwiki.ru/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

https://italentos.win/wiki/Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

https://historydb.date/wiki/Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

https://manchesterclopedia.win/wiki/Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

http://ac.li-dev.cn/wiki/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

https://fakenews.win/wiki/Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

https://botdb.win/wiki/Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

http://gematodiatrofi.hua.gr/wiki/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

http://parsley.wert.jp/mediawiki/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

https://elearnportal.science/wiki/Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

http://www.interrai-pedia.nl/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

http://muorigin-wiki.webzen.com/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

http://www.hearthhaven.co.uk/wiki/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn

http://www.kannikar.com/Society/profile-8211-janice-janes-8211-croxeltechcroxeltech/
5. Cánh tay cối xay gió

Cối xay gió giúp cải thiện nhiều chuyển động và trí nhớ cơ bắp trong hồ bơi, những kỹ năng cần thiết khi trẻ học cách đẩy mình về phía trước. Trong khi đứng lên:

Bắt đầu với cánh tay phải và vung thẳng ra sau
Đu thẳng người lên, áp sát vào tai
Mở rộng thẳng ra phía trước để kéo nó xuống vị trí ban đầu
Lặp lại ở phía bên kia
6. Nhảy xuống hồ bơi

Điều này có thể đáng sợ đối với trẻ nhỏ mới học bơi, vì vậy bạn sẽ muốn từ từ. Bắt đầu ở một khu vực nông và đảm bảo bạn trong tầm tay để vớt chúng. Khi chúng có được sự tự tin, bạn có thể từ từ lùi lại và để chúng bơi theo bạn hoặc bơi trở lại thành bể.


----------

